# PGR and cut height



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Gonna stereotype a Bit. Us cool season grass folk are usually 3+ inches. Aside from the other guys cutting short.

With pgr, is there a proper cut height or do we still go 3"? Or, should I be planning to go short(er)?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You can cut at whatever height you want...PGR or not.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Green said:


> You can cut at whatever height you want...PGR or not.


Agreed! Relating that to PGR (assuming trinexapac-ethyl), it is more effective at the lower cut heights. It will still work great at a higher HOC, but you will need to play around with dosage until you get the results. The first year I used generic primo I was mowing around 2" with a rotary and used a rate of .5-.6oz/M every 3 weeks with great results. Mowing at 3/4" I feel I can get the results I want at .25-.3oz/M.

@chrismar had an issue with primo and longer cut grass and believe he had to up his dosage to .75oz/M. You can read about it here


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Lower heights still need to be cut more often than higher cut heights, all else equal.

If you've never used a PGR before, I recommend using half rate for at least the first 2 applications, and seeing how it goes. Then adjust if needed the next time.

Pretty sure that I only used 2/3 of the normal rate last year.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Awesome. I was getting a bit worried that I was going to have to change my cutting style. Really getting pumped just thinking about ultra greened grass that doesn't grow.

Will also give less worry to times when it rains on cut day and it was already super long and now I have to deal with bagging on every pass.

Probably means it is time to get a stripe kit just to make it that much more fun


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Are you going to be mixing in FAS with your PGR? I'm trying that this year in hoping to get the best colour possible. I've heard its like spraying a bottle of magic on your lawn.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Are you going to be mixing in FAS with your PGR? I'm trying that this year in hoping to get the best colour possible. I've heard its like spraying a bottle of magic on your lawn.


Save me the effort finding that abbreviations thread, what is FAS


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

FAS = Ferrous ammonium sulfate


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Hadn't given it any thought


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@kolbasz The fact that it can be tank mixed with PGR and sprayed all at once and at about the same intervals between spraying as PGR makes it a relatively easy way to get a better more deep green. At least that's what I've heard. I'm going to be new to trying it out this year so figured I'd throw it out there in case you hadn't thought about it yet. Definitely something to look into IMO.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

You got the wheels turning, I'm going to look into it.

Told the wife today, I am not complaining about all the painting she has me doing because now she cannot complain when I'm "playing"in the yard


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> @chrismar had an issue with primo and longer cut grass and believe he had to up his dosage to .75oz/M. You can read about it here


Super late response, sorry!

I actually ended up at 1 oz/M primo. I'll probably start at .75 oz this year and see how it goes, but I'll know my stand can handle up to 1 oz if I need it. My summer height is 3.75" - 4", depending on how you measure.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Since we are discussing mixing with FAS, what about other products, such as fungicides, tenacity, momentum fx2?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> Since we are discussing mixing with FAS, what about other products, such as fungicides, tenacity, momentum fx2?


Speaking only to fungicides (I don't know ANYthing about Tenacity or momentum); and, Based on the literature I've been referencing, I will be combining application of my fungicides program with my app.s of Quali-Pro T-Nex.

Page 4 of the Quali-Pro T-Nex label: "_Enhanced fungicide performance has been demonstrated in research trials when monthly applications of Quali-Pro® T-Nex® at the label rate or biweekly applications at 1/2 the label rate were shown to strengthen the turfgrass and to help it resist disease. Since mowing is less frequent and removal of leaf material is reduced, contact and systemic fungicide products remain more e ective in or on the turf longer_."

The word fungicide appears at least half a dozen times on the label (here: https://www.domyown.com/msds/QUALIPROTNEXLABEL.pdf ) and it helps that I plan (currently) on making my PGR app.s at 3-week intervals, roughly same as the intervals I aim for as a part of my fungicides app.s

Best o' Success!


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks. Seems we should have an interesting summer.

Is @GrassDaddy going to do PGR? He seems to do or try everything else


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> Thanks. Seems we should have an interesting summer.
> 
> Is @GrassDaddy going to do PGR? He seems to do or try everything else


Yes this year I am thanks to @Colonel K0rn


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Seems we should have an interesting summer.
> ...


I am excited for the results.


----------

